# Earn small amount from Family Business, child maint from ex, Worth taking a job?



## elainem (9 Nov 2011)

Hi! I currently earn a small amont of money from a family business. I also have child maintenance from ex. I do not claim any state benefits except children's allowance.

At the moment, I am in the process of changing career. I got a job in new are last year for 6 months. Now I have been offered another job in the same area for 1 yrs contract which will likely be extended.

However, after childcare expenses,, diesel and tax,  I calculate that I will only come out with e500 per month for 4 days a week.

I am also currently trying to write up a thesis at the moment.

Just wondered if people think it's worth taking the job. My reason for taking it would be to keep my income protection insurance in place and benefits should I become ill. I have already had a brush with cancer.

Comment really welcome.


----------



## Sunny (10 Nov 2011)

If you have just changed career and don't have much experience, take the job. It might not be financially smart in the short term but you could well see benefits in the medium to long term.


----------



## Diziet (11 Nov 2011)

Definitely worth taking, as it gives you experience. The children won't need childcare forever. 500 a month is not insignificant, either.


----------



## elainem (13 Nov 2011)

*Worth taking a job?*

Thanks to both of you for your replies. I have decided to take the job - I guess I need ever opportunity I can get in starting a new career.

Re. the children not needing childcare for ever - that day still seems a long way off - I'll be glad when that day comes!


----------



## lff12 (25 Nov 2011)

Sunny said:


> If you have just changed career and don't have much experience, take the job. It might not be financially smart in the short term but you could well see benefits in the medium to long term.


 
Would agree. Continuity of work will stand to you, it will differentiate you from the 400,000 plus unfortunates who will have large gaps on their CVs.  One thing I really notice is that those who have had a long period out of work of a year or more seem to regress severely even after they come back to work.

Definitely take it up, it might lead to something better.


----------



## Shawady (25 Nov 2011)

elainem said:


> Thanks to both of you for your replies. I have decided to take the job - I guess I need ever opportunity I can get in starting a new career.
> 
> Re. the children not needing childcare for ever - that day still seems a long way off - I'll be glad when that day comes!


 
I only seen your post now and would echo what previous people said- take the job.
My wife changed career 3 years ago and took a drop in salary. When we had two kids in the creche it was financially not worth her while working but she did not want to stay at home.
We took a long term view because as you say, the kids will not be in childcare forever and it may be harder to get back into the workforce then.


----------



## elainem (12 Dec 2011)

*Worth taking a job?*

Hi! Thanks to all of you for your replies. I took the job, but have encountered a problem with it and would welcome some advice.

I took the job for 3 days a week, stretching to four in Jan and 5 at the begining of May when I finish my Masters.

I have some client hours still to do for my Masters - about 40 - so was hoping to do them in my new job.  This wasn't discussed at interview, but my last temporary job was exactly the same named position and I was permitted to take on clients. I have insurance and I have about 15 years experience in addiction counselling/mental health.

In my first day in the job, I was told I wasn't allowed to use the counselling room and that anyone who needed addiction couunselling would be referred out; that it wasn't within my role.

I was very surprised - as this role normally encompasses this activity in other jobs. Anyway, I said to my employer that I could not now give up my internship in addiction cousnelling with another organisation as I needed the hours, and so would only be able to do 3 days per week untill end of April when I handed in my masters, but after this I could do five days a week.

Employwer said they would get back to me.  Got a call today to say that they needed more hours between this and end April and my contracts would be revoked.

So decision, do I postpone or give up at this stage with my masters to stay in the job which is a maternity  leave or do I continue with my masters and accept what has happened.

I'm quite stressed about it all, as I got an aupair for my kids because I was starting this new job. Can't afford to keep aupair if not working, and would need to tell her before she goes home for Christmas.

Advice very welcome!


----------



## Diziet (16 Dec 2011)

If you will be working 4 days a week after January, can you not fit the client hours in in day 5? Can you get an extension on your Master's? I don't see why you are talking about giving it up.


----------



## elainem (18 Dec 2011)

*Worth taking a job?*

HI! Dizet, thanks for your reply.

I can't do the writing up in one days as I wouldn't have time. I only got ethical clearnance a week ago - so I now have to go and interview my participants - some of them are down the country and are unable to meet until med end January.

I also am on my own with school-going children - so just one day week is not enough to write up my Master. I have asked for an extension from the college explaining the situation and they said that extensions are not allowed.

I also suffer with Lupus - so get a lot of tiredness and have to be very careful of my health anyway.

I might go back to the college and see if there are any other grounds that I can be given an extension - maybe medical in relation to the effect of stress on the Lupus.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Diziet (18 Dec 2011)

I see your problem - can you go back and speak to your tutor and see if the college can be persuaded. Medical grounds are the strongest in terms of granting an extension. Best of luck.


----------

